
How Ford Is Exploring the Quantum World with Microsoft to Help Reduce Congestion - benryon
https://medium.com/@ford/mass-navigation-how-ford-is-exploring-the-quantum-world-with-microsoft-to-help-reduce-congestion-a9de6db32338
======
gus_massa
Note that they are not using Quantum Computers. They are just using "quantum
inspired" heuristics. It's more a buzzword than a breakthrough.

